# ssh and running unix scripts from OSX



## unkey monkey (Oct 13, 2006)

I need to create an ssh session to a server at work through which I will run VNC to control a server there.

Currently, I have a Unix script which I run from a terminal session.  It prompts me for a password, then the ssh is running.

My quesion - Is there an easy way to either setup the ssh or at least run the unix script and type in my password without opening a terminal window?

Thanks,

Sheldon


----------



## bluedevils (Oct 13, 2006)

or you could setup a public/private set of keys for passwordless ssh.


----------

